# A couple of chef knives



## currenthill (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey guys!

Here are my latest chef knives. They are either in O1 or in 14C28N.

Gyuto Ktip 210mm










Santoku 180mm





Petty Ktip 150mm





Santoku 180mm





Santoku Ktip 165mm


----------



## Tim Rowland (Feb 4, 2019)

These look great.
Nice profiles and F&F seem to be top notch.
Comfy looking handles as well.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 4, 2019)

I dig em! The 210 K-tip gyuto is my fave but only because of the color contrast on the handle. All very nice work!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 4, 2019)

Great looking knives! Personally like the last one the best.


----------



## ForeverLearning (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice work! What is the difference between a santoku and gyuto? They can be so similar


----------



## currenthill (Feb 28, 2019)

ForeverLearning said:


> Very nice work! What is the difference between a santoku and gyuto? They can be so similar



I think Wikipedia does an okay job describing them:


Gyuto (牛刀): (beef-sword) This knife is known as the chef's knife used for professional Western cuisine. When preparing vegetables, it is used in the form of chopping or thrust-cutting near the heel of the knife. The gyuto is also used to rock-chop stiffer produce and to make fine cuts at the tip of the knife.It is also used for many different cuts of meat. For larger cuts it is used to saw back and forth. On the other hand it is used to pull-cut softer meats, and push-cut more muscular cuts of meat. There is usually a slope from heel of the knife to the tip, causing the wrist to point down and shoulder to raise up when cutting. The general size ranges from 210 mm to 270 mm. 210 mm is more of a line knife size and is more nimble, whereas 240 mm is more of a general purpose size and allows for more slicing. 270 mm has more slicing power but is much taller and longer making it more difficult to use.


Santoku (三德庖丁): (three-virtues)The santoku, also called bunka bocho (culture knife), is primarily used for vegetables and fish. These knives are generally flatter than gyuto knives and have a less pointy tip. Since they are flatter, the wrist is in a more natural position and the shoulder does not need to be raised as high. These knives do not require as much room to cut. However, these knives are not used when doing Western cutting techniques as that may require more room as a gyuto knife would. These are the most popular knives in most Japanese homes. The general size ranges from 165 mm to 180 mm.


----------



## ForeverLearning (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for that! I love your work, I am working in O1 for my first knives, unfortunately I am near fit and finish and only now have I realised my edge geometry is terrible (too thick)


----------

